# Mini poodle??



## Fernanda_Brazil (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I am a veterinarian from Brazil. I´m an agility trainner and competitor. I´m looking for a miniature puppy to be my companion and agility dog. Here in Brazil there is no good miniature breeders.
I hope that you guys could help me.
Thank you
Fernanda


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Fernanda and welcome to the forum. :wave:

Are you interested in getting the dog from the U.S. or Canada???


----------



## Fernanda_Brazil (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello!
Could be any of these, US or Canada. I´m looking for a good breeder and a great dog =)


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

*Eagle Hill South!*

Well bred champion black and some brown miniatures. Just got my second puppy from them! They're knowledgeable, lovely and the dogs are beautiful!

eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home


----------

